

Springloops V2 - Deployment and version control - decipher
http://springloops.com/v2/

======
wccrawford
I'm sure they think their screenshots tell the whole story... But I assure
you, they don't.

I've even been looking for a good system for deployments, since I think the
one at work isn't up to par. (Basically, do it all by hand. Heh.) But without
some explanation of the features, I don't see this one doing it for me.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Repository hosting did for me and my friends: <http://repositoryhosting.com/>

Cheap, support svn, git and mercurial. Comes with trac wiki. Has backup, and
enables backup on your own S3 account. And it is really cheap. And has been
around for quite a while.

